# Photoshopping Betta Pictures!



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Photoshop Anyone?*

Hello everyone!
Ok, so I love photoshop and everything about it. I use Adobe Photoshop and I can photoshop your betta pictures by adding text, designs, borders, color effects, blends(blending multiple photos into one) and even animation like this -







Oh and it usually takes me around 10-20 minutes to edit, so you won't have to wait long for your order!

*If you want me to photoshop your betta photos please let me know what you want me to do and post the picture(s)! :-D


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

Oooo Do me Do me!
Can you make him say "Like a Boss!" ???


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome! can you do one for my halfmoon? Make it say, "Boys, boys, your both handsome... I'm just the best."


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Here you go Scrambles :-D I hope you like it!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's your picture, Bettaluver4evr! I hope you don't mind that I cropped out the date and stuff. :-D


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone else want photoshopping done? I'm really bored and want something to do xD


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

You so rule! I love it thank you so much


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Awesome! can you do one for my halfmoon? Make it say, "Boys, boys, your both handsome... I'm just the best."


Sorry I couldn't help myself:










link: http://i629.photobucket.com/albums/uu19/isabelle_lover/Bettaluver4evr.png


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

It's ok xD I like how you zoomed in on the fish


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol yeh id rather the focus on the fish to the tank


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks so much, that is fabulous! I am soooooo hanging that pic by his tank. Haha, if fish could laugh, mine would be doubled over, rolling on the floor.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Thanks so much, that is fabulous! I am soooooo hanging that pic by his tank. Haha, if fish could laugh, mine would be doubled over, rolling on the floor.



your welcome


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe, seriously! That came out really well, and I always like to think that my bettas are silly, smart alecks like that. Hehe.  Thanks alot, guys! Hmmmm... I wonder... wanna try something for my crowntail? Hehe. I'd like to say.... hmmm... "Maybe your betta's a king, but mine has the crown!"


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

is that the best photo you have of him? maybe one with him all faned out would be better?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

there you go


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmmm, let me see... he is so spunky, he never stays still when he is flaring... I don't know if this is any better? I'm sorry, I don't have many pictures of him...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

OOOPs, hehe, sorry! You already did one! Thanks, that's really cool.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol i still havent got a decent picture of Nero cause he hates being still


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know right! It seems that as soon as you look away or turn the camera off, the bettas are like "Ya know what? I'll just leave my fins out like this and sit still for 10 seconds or so... you know, cuz my mommy turned off the camera and walked away?" LOL.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol YES!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

like dastans ok he cruises slowly around but neros like bouncing off the walls lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe, exactly! My HM will swim as fast as he can for a few moments, then he will slow down an pose for a few seconds before folding his fins back in a little. My Veiltail Dumbo is tricky sometimes, but I have few of him... But I havn't gotten a decent pic of Liberty in 7 months!!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol im hoping to have more Bettas SOON xD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool. I think I'll stick with three, but I am starting to worry about my crowntail... I got him 7 months ago, and I guess I wasn't feeding him enough, and his fins got really thin and whispy... then I started plumping him up, and although his fins have gotten thicker, the crowns on his tail are just breaking off. I don't know why and I am doing everything I can to make it stop, but oh well... If he doesn't make it, I am definitely getting another one.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ill have minium of 8


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh goodness! Hehe, you win.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ill have a minium of eight because thats what i can house. Im having a custom tank made up, it will have two bays divided in half (so four bays) to hold four males and two bays behind that for two females per bay and then a heater/filter compartment behind that. I also have a foot long and half a foot deep tank that will be the breeding tank and also a critter carrier thats about 3 liters. so i technically can house a fair few before i need more tanks. BUT i also have several tanks at the farm if i need more. theres a five bay fighter tank there somewhere too lol


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Hmmmm, let me see... he is so spunky, he never stays still when he is flaring... I don't know if this is any better? I'm sorry, I don't have many pictures of him...


Look at his big bubble nest at the top! :-D


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL. yeh its huge. Dastan had one but it got messed up in tank maintence and water change and hes not rebuilt it.  Nero hasnt built one yet either in the week ive had him, hes tried but the bubbles are everywhere. hopefully when the new tanks up he will get more comfortable


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Abby said:


> LOL. yeh its huge. Dastan had one but it got messed up in tank maintence and water change and hes not rebuilt it.  Nero hasnt built one yet either in the week ive had him, hes tried but the bubbles are everywhere. hopefully when the new tanks up he will get more comfortable


I hope he will too and if he does be sure to post pics, please! So far Tinsel has made little ones in the corner of his tank, nothing massive. But like Nero, his bubbles are scattered everywhere too xD


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey, since Abby did the first picture, I decided to do the second one.  LOL how do you like the crown?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

cesitlie95 said:


> Hey, since Abby did the first picture, I decided to do the second one.  LOL how do you like the crown?
> 
> 
> View attachment 22583


That crown is awesome!!!!:-D Is there any way to get a tricolor box for the words?( Grey is a great contrast to the whit tho)

Btw would you be ok with doing some pics of mine soon? :| that'd be awesome!!!!! :-D


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

can you get this picture to say good luck finding something like me at a petstore


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ya all should check out this link 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=60756


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

bettamaniac said:


> can you get this picture to say good luck finding something like me at a petstore


lol


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks
I actually found that female at a petstore that only sells veiltails and I think that she is a rare find


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol shes pretty. both my boys are petstore finds. Dastans a purple/blue/red veil tail and Neros a red/white crown tail


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, hehe, that crown thing is adorable! My betta would strut his stuff so much if he wore one... lol! That is funny.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LMAO images just dashed through my head of trying to catch and mount a tiny plastic crown on to a Betta LOL


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Abby said:


> lol


 
Abby, I didn't mind you doing the first picture, or the second one but this is MY thread and so I SHOULD be doing the photoshopping. I don't think its fair for you to be doing this especially since you have your own thread!....:|


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ethan said:


> That crown is awesome!!!!:-D Is there any way to get a tricolor box for the words?( Grey is a great contrast to the whit tho)
> 
> Btw would you be ok with doing some pics of mine soon? :| that'd be awesome!!!!! :-D


Thank you  Tricolor? What do you mean? Like have the box be striped 3 colors? 

Sure, I'd love to! What do you want done? :-D


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah I mean just like red blue and yellow. 

Yes, I will send you a pic.


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ethan said:


> Yeah I mean just like red blue and yellow.
> 
> Yes, I will send you a pic.


I got your message and this is what I came up with.  I love his color! Is this what you meant about the word bubble?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, thats perfect is there any way you could swap the yellow for green?

( Yes I love his color also thanks!!!)


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ethan said:


> Yes, thats perfect is there any way you could swap the yellow for green?
> 
> ( Yes I love his color also thanks!!!)


How's this?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Great thanks!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

can you do a pic of Red the one in my avatar I cant think of anything clever to say maybe you can decide Iwant it to be somthing about him swimming in the gators mouth


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sure! Do you have a larger version of it though?


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

no I dont I looked through all my pic and I replaced the original with small ones so I can put it on my avatar I tried to make it bigger but it kept getting blurry and looking weird  I was really hoping to see how it turns out


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

I can use the small one and maybe you can put it in your signature or something? Did you think of what you wanted him to say?


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

no I was hoping you would pick something out....maybe something like, "I am fearless" or something like that or maybe something like "You mess with me you get PWND" lol I dunno


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

oh I forgot if you could put it at the bottom so the skull still shows that would be awsome


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

How's that? I can change what it says if you want


----------

